# Glare problems? Professionals want more money? Tint!



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

As a window tinter I'm just here to give yall a create idea. If you're having glare problems, tint your windows!

Professionals, you can profit from this add on sale. It's a great service to offer your customers. You'll reduce their glare and thanks to 99% UV rejection you'll reduce the fading on the products you've sold them.

Consumers, you'll love it too. Less glare, less fading, but it also rejects heat. So your cooling bill goes down and your comfort drastically goes up!

I do a decent amount of work for two home theater places. Usually it's to help address glare issues, but the wives love it to protect the new $6000 couch.

Just an FYI. Search your yellow pages or google and find someone that seems professional and reputable.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Another good use for window film is to dim down annoyingly bright LEDs. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are about to have our office building windows and doors tinted all across the front. This is not the first building we have tinted. While ours is not for the HT or anything related to it... I can vouch it definitely helps.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Great idea, but I'll be sticking with the ultimate solution...aluminum foil over all the windows!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL! I've seen it done. I'm sure the neighbors just love that too.

Plus, it keeps the aliens from being able to read your brain!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You know... I haven't thought about aluminum foil. That would save me quite a bit. onder: I did want some light to shine through though.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> You know... I haven't thought about aluminum foil. That would save me quite a bit. onder: I did want some light to shine through though.


I have the solution: " Use the mirror film" (I think that's how is called :huh


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Well there's plenty of types of films.

Basically it boils down to a few kinds.

1.) Traditional (mirror)
2.) Neutral (still metal, less reflective)
3.) Dual reflective (mirror outside, less reflective inside)
4.) Ceramics/complex atomic stackings/nano technology

Many people don't want the traditional mirror look. So high end films like ceramics and things like V-Kool allow for great heat rejection and little to no reflectivity. Some of the good films allow 70% of the light, but block over 50% of the heat.

A balance always has to be struck between how much visible light they want, how much heat rejection they want, and what people can afford.

Typically for glare customers I show them stuff in the 15% (visible light transmission) to 35% range, most usually go dark. Remember, the smaller the number the darker the film because that's how much light it lets through.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Now that's glare reduction baby!










That's a 15% film. Upstairs they went with 30%, but in "his" basement he went dark!


----------

